# Audi Named 9th Most Valuable Car Brand in Millward Brown Brand Value Study



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Many car brands returned to robust health only a few years after disconnecting from the life support of government funding and auto puerchasing schemes such as "cash for clunkers" or "scrappage".

Consolidation left fewer brands in North America and Europe. But the survivors emerged more customer responsive and innovative, serious about meeting environmental and safety concerns of citizens and regulators and aware that consumer values, including perceptions of prestige, have changed.

The surviving Western brands probably are here to stay, and competition is expected from China and other fast-growing markets. Most Western car producers looked to China for long-term growth as the country's sales are expected to reach 30 million units by 2015, or about twice the size of the US car market. Volkswagen remained China's most popular car brand, but others have set up joint ventures in the country and at least one European heritage brand, Volvo, is now Chinese-owned.

* Full Story *


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

More important, VAG has three in the top 10. Don't over look that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

No, you're right. It's an impressive result.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> No, you're right. It's an impressive result.


Definitely impressive. :beer:


----------

